# night stand & side-car / co-sleeper



## JenMidwife (Oct 4, 2005)

We're either going to side-car out crib or get a co-sleeper if that doesn't work.

My question... I can't figure out how to make a night stand work on my side of the bed w/ this arrangement. But I think I'll really need a night stand (where else to put a water bottle for nursing mama, glasses, etc, etc?)... how have you all dealt w/ this?

It just seems like the crib or co-sleeper would work best if the "head" of it is level w/ the head of my bed so I can be level w/ baby. KWIM?


----------



## babywolverine (Jun 13, 2006)

:


----------



## LittleYellow (Jul 22, 2004)

If you are short, you can have the nightstand and have your head farther down the bed so you are even with the cosleeper. That's what I did.

I had also considered installing a tiny shelf on the wall too.


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

We dont have a nightstand on that side of the bed. A few times when I have brought water to bed, Ive used a water bottle and just put it at the end of the crib. Everything else gets stored on the other side of the bed in that nightstand.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

The baby ended up in bed with me and the co-sleeper got used as a nightstand!

Really though I did set the co-sleeper down just a bit so that I could fit a nightstand behind it for my glasses and water and such. Now we ditched the co-sleeper and sidecarred a twin against the wall instead, and dh has a nightstand on his side. I just pass my glasses to him at night.


----------



## mamak05 (Mar 20, 2006)

We put the cosleeper below (but snug to) my nightstand, which is where I had a nightlight, snacks and water. From birth to 5 mos DD ended up sleeping in bed between me and the cosleeper the majority of the time.

Now the cosleeper is in storage and our mattress is on the floor in the corner and I don't have a nightstand (or snacks and water!). DD is now 11 mos.


----------



## Rose-up (Feb 7, 2006)

I put the crib sidecarred up next to the top of the bed, and put the nightstand at the foot of the crib. I can still reach it from bed, and use the drawers for dipers so I don't have to get out of bed at all during the night. Our bed is right under the window, so if I get super lazy I can put my glasses/water/etc on the window sill too.


----------



## mom2owen1 (May 12, 2005)

i always kept a puffs tissue box between my pillow and the wall (no headboard). i put my glasses and water in it at night. usually tissue and water were all i ever needed in the middle of the night.


----------



## MOM2ANSLEY (May 19, 2003)

I never moved my nightstand, I like ds lower than my head b/c of my pillow. but now he sleeps IN the bed with us. and I have a diaper caddy I hang on side of bedrail


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

I couldn't keep my night stand- it just didnt work. So I kept anything I needed in the corner of the co-sleeper







I rarely feel thirsty at night, so I didnt worry about keeping water right next to the bed. But I do miss having a lamp and a clock. Im so nearsighted I cant see the clock on my husband's night stand







With my new baby, I could probably move the co sleeper because he never sleeps in it. But it makes a nice changing table and storage spot. I just had an idea that might work. Could you arrange your bed so that its next to a windowsill you can reach? My bed is right by the window, and the sill is wide enough to keep things on. Hmm.. good luck!


----------



## JenMidwife (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for sharing everyone... lots of great advice & suggestions.









Anyone else?


----------



## DaisyQDuck (Mar 19, 2005)

I got a small bookshelf and turned it 90 degrees so that it was only 8 inches wide IYKWIM. Then I still had room for a lamp, clock, glasses, etc and the cosleeper could be up near my head. Of course, my DD never actually slept in the co-sleeper, but it was a nice idea.


----------



## Dido (Jan 7, 2006)

Well, this was totally not a big deal for us. The nightstand went at the head of the bed. Then came the co-sleeper. If I felt like I needed my head to be right at the level of the baby's head, I hunkered down. But as long as she was sleeping happily, I had no problem with having her a little further down from me.


----------



## GamineNoir (Aug 15, 2006)

I went to a craft store and bought a really thin wooden shelf that I hung on the wall. My alarm clock, lamp, and tissues fit nicely.


----------



## Taryn237 (Aug 20, 2006)

Our co-sleeper is full of diapering stuff etc. We have a snuggle nest we put in it so Joshua would sleep in that so I can use the other 2/3 of it for storage lol.


----------



## gen_here (Dec 31, 2005)

We used the mini-cosleeper, and it has a pocket on the side (either side - so there will be a pocket at the head and foot of it). I put my glasses and a water bottle that closes in that pocket, and I keep my medication for the week (prenatals, allergy, thyroid) in one of those day-by-day sorter things. Those all fit nicely in there.

But, honestly, he didn't sleep well in the cosleeper and ended up on me (literally) for the first 7-8 months... then another month in the side-carred crib (for an hour before he ended up on me again







). When he moved to his own room, I put the nightstand back on my side.

Oh, as for a lamp, I put a push-pin in the wall and hung a tap light on it - and I got a little crib light that I attached to the cosleeper so that I could get us situated to nurse at night, too.


----------



## MilkyMcGee (Jan 30, 2005)

I just gave up my nightstand too. Sorry I couldn't be any more help


----------



## mom2noah (Oct 12, 2003)

Our nightstand is on the other side of the bed and I just have to reach over DH when I need things. I also sometimes put things in DD's co-sleeper because she doesn't move around much.


----------

